# How to prevent broken capillaries?



## Lyssah (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm in my early 20's and I already have broken capillaries on my noses, cheeks and around my mouth (where I smile). 

I want to prevent this from getting worse whilst I still can. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





How do you prevent them?


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Mar 9, 2009)

I found a beautiful answer on the web

Broken capillaries are commonly found on the cheeks or nose area these appear as small red / pink threads under the skins surface, most. Broken capillaries occur when the capillary walls narrow and widen too quickly causing the muscles int he walls to tear. This in turn allows the blood to seep out resulting in broken capillaries. 
Dehydrated, dry and sensitive skins often have thin skin that provides less protection and therefore, these skin types are the most commonly effected. 
Common causesof broken capillaries are: 
1. Hot conditions 
2. Wind blowing on the face 
3. Burnign i.e. sunburn 
4. Moving from one extreme temperature to another 
5. Pressure i.e. squeezing spots or glasses pressing on the face 
6. Genetics
7. Hormones
8. Quick weight gain

Broken capillaries can be prevented by avoiding #1-5. Once formed they can be treated by a specialist form of electrolysis. There are also specialist creams on the market that aim to strengthen the capillary walls thus reducing the redness.


----------



## gigiopolis (Mar 9, 2009)

I've got a TON of them on my cheeks (they're almost completely responsible for the extreme redness on my cheeks) and I'm certain they're due to reason #6, which makes me sad. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Electrolysis, eh...?


----------



## xpucu (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you xxManBeaterxx very helpful information.
I have one broken capillary its just driving me crazy


----------



## Lyssah (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks xxManBeaterxx - that info is very helpful. Off to investigate creams and which of 1 -5 is causing this for me !!


----------



## user79 (Mar 23, 2009)

I am also prone to them due to genetics and they can also burst due to pressure. One time I was horribly ill with stomach flu and I was vomiting frequently and that caused a few to burst, I know that sounds freaky but there you go.

Also try to avoid saunas, steam baths, etc.


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 23, 2009)

I have lots of them on my cheeks, my thighs and my legs. I think it is probably due to genetics too, since my mum has lots of them. I don't think I can ever get rid of them.


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm another one with broken capilliaries. I have them on the cheeks of my face. They are even more visible when I blow up my cheeks. I also have them on my legs. For sure it's genetics because my mum has them too. As for the face I think it's a combination of sensitive skin and genetics for me.

I am seriously thinking of getting lazer treatments to remove them although I am scared they might scar and make things worse...anyone have experience with it please share. Thanks!


----------



## aggrolounge (Mar 23, 2009)

I have a bunch in and around my nose, and I know they are from pressure to the nose (#5) just because I have allergies and blow my nose until it's raw half the time. I just use concealer on those areas x.x. Fortunately, mine are really only visible if you're really closely investigating my nostrils, lmao!
Anyway, just confirming that pressure to the skin can definitely contribute big time! Just another reason to be gentle with your skin.. esp your face!


----------



## Spikesmom (Mar 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_I'm another one with broken capilliaries. I have them on the cheeks of my face. They are even more visible when I blow up my cheeks. I also have them on my legs. For sure it's genetics because my mum has them too. As for the face I think it's a combination of sensitive skin and genetics for me.

I am seriously thinking of getting lazer treatments to remove them although I am scared they might scar and make things worse...anyone have experience with it please share. Thanks!_

 
I had the laser treatment for the ones on my face.  I found it pretty uncomfortable and they came back.


----------



## xpucu (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh i thought the laser treatment helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so sorry to hear that Spikesmom


----------



## Meisje (Jun 18, 2010)

Has anyone else had the laser treatment? I've been considering it...


----------



## lechat (Jun 19, 2010)

Is there anything natural (or topical) that helps?

I had staph on my face from taking care of someone (bathing/grooming/dressing) and it caused a broken cap. near my mouth. My skin totally healed (thank god) and I only have one tiny scar to show from it, other than the cap. I absolutely hate it, but don't have the $ to go to the derm.


----------



## MissVanity (Oct 28, 2010)

I too am in my early 20's and suffer from them pretty bad! I have started to get the laser treatment done and ive had two sessions so far ( I will need 4 in total) and i can def notice a difference. before i looked sunburnt all the time and my nose was just a glowing red mess haha. but now even after the two my cheeks have toned down and nose is starting to look like my normal face color again. I wont lie, it does hurt. kinda like a warm rubber band flicking at your skin and i found the lip and the closer it got to my eye area the more painful it was but it was bearable. My treatment included my whole face as well so i have even seen freckles, sun damaged skin and hyper pigmentation just flake off. its kinda strange the freckles etc: go darker after the treatment then they just flake off and are gone. They say that with people with more pigmentated skin ie: tanned skin, it can take away some of the pigmentation from your natural colouring. but im extremely fair so i havnt had that problem. after the treatment they gave me an ice pack to keep on my face for the afternoon to stop any swelling you might get. but i honestly didnt get any, i was quite red and it was quite tender all afternoon but the next day i was fine. If anyone is interested i can post back with an update after my next treatment but that wont be for another month now.... hope this has helped some of you =)


----------



## Lyssah (Nov 8, 2010)

Sounds great MissVanity! Please post us your progress if you don't mind.
  	I feel the older I get, the worse they're getting for me


----------



## StefaniiXO (Jul 17, 2012)

MissVanity... I am 19 years old and suffer from broken capillaries on my cheeks and around my nose. I am vey fair like you and have freckles. Im looking into laser treatment. What kind of laser did your doctor use? Please answer soon! Thanks


----------



## StefaniiXO (Jul 17, 2012)

MissVanity said:


> I too am in my early 20's and suffer from them pretty bad! I have started to get the laser treatment done and ive had two sessions so far ( I will need 4 in total) and i can def notice a difference. before i looked sunburnt all the time and my nose was just a glowing red mess haha. but now even after the two my cheeks have toned down and nose is starting to look like my normal face color again. I wont lie, it does hurt. kinda like a warm rubber band flicking at your skin and i found the lip and the closer it got to my eye area the more painful it was but it was bearable. My treatment included my whole face as well so i have even seen freckles, sun damaged skin and hyper pigmentation just flake off. its kinda strange the freckles etc: go darker after the treatment then they just flake off and are gone. They say that with people with more pigmentated skin ie: tanned skin, it can take away some of the pigmentation from your natural colouring. but im extremely fair so i havnt had that problem. after the treatment they gave me an ice pack to keep on my face for the afternoon to stop any swelling you might get. but i honestly didnt get any, i was quite red and it was quite tender all afternoon but the next day i was fine. If anyone is interested i can post back with an update after my next treatment but that wont be for another month now.... hope this has helped some of you =)


  	MissVanity... I am 19 years old and suffer from broken capillaries on my cheeks and around my nose. I am vey fair like you and have freckles. Im looking into laser treatment. What kind of laser did your doctor use? Please answer soon! Thanks


----------

